# 16th/17th Edition wiring regulations (UK)



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't know about the UK, but when the NEC is updated in the USA, we must attend approved classes and show we have to continue our license -- at least in my state. Costs maybe six or seven hundred to stay current and that doesn't count the fees charged by about ten thousand local jurisdictions!


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi, read the 'were do I go next thread'
It should answer a lot of questions, hopefully.
It aint as easy as it looks; not the actual work, but getting the right qualifications that will be beneficial to you.:thumbsup:


----------



## drwyness (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the replys. You mentioned the importance of having the correct qualification. Can anyone tell me exactly what a UK electrician employing someone would look for. I have heard Part P and 16th/17th edition wiring mentioned but is there anything else?


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Don't know what the 'certs' are nowadays. Last time I 'took on' the absolute minimum I required was A Proper apprenticeship C&G AM1, AM2, An absolutely GLOWING CV. Good practical working knowwledge of the regs, Experience etc etc. Part P means diddly squit unless you are doing domestic. I have heard of lots of courses in the style of 'pay your money and be a spark in 3 weeks':no: 

Best of luck; it's a long road littered with dog eggs:laughing: Some of them customers, some of them employers


Bring back the old Apprenticeships, that's what I say


----------



## MacSparky (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello peeps, im new to the forum but thought i would jump in on this topic as its something i am going through at the moment. Here is a link to a podcast that explains in depth about the changes in the regulations....hope this answers a few of your questions. Approx 50 meg file...  http://www.switchonmk.com/mk/switch...802573B000367AFC/$file/SwitchOnMk-192kpbs.mp3

Regards,

MacSparky :thumbsup:


----------

